# 1.5 hp motor suitable for electric bike???



## Pushthatbolder (Mar 30, 2011)

Well is it??
I am a salvage yard operator , I have access to alot of "things"
Among my "things" I like to make other "more aloborate things"
I would like to know if one of my 1.5 hp dc motors are suitable for an electric bike. It would be my second electric bike but my first bike I was just "winging it" this time I need more power...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Pushthatbolder said:


> Well is it??
> I am a salvage yard operator , I have access to alot of "things"
> Among my "things" I like to make other "more aloborate things"
> I would like to know if one of my 1.5 hp dc motors are suitable for an electric bike. It would be my second electric bike but my first bike I was just "winging it" this time I need more power...


Hi Push,

Welcome to the forum.



> Well is it??


Maybe  If you want a 1.5 hp bike. If it is proper size. If it is proper voltage for a suitable battery and you can get a controller.

Bikes come in all sizes. Bicycles to Harleys are called "bikes" 

And photos of the equipment always help and tend to get more replies.

Regards,

major


----------



## Pushthatbolder (Mar 30, 2011)

its for a bicycle. can people tell me what they have done i the past...


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

Many people can't produce more than 1/2 hp continous with her legs on a bicycle. So 1-1/2 hp is more than enough to push a bicycle at 20 mph continously. But for that, you need battery able to give the power to the motor. 100 hp motor is nothing if you don't have the 100 hp battery pack to give the power.


You can see many conversion here: http://www.evalbum.com/type/BICY


----------



## Pushthatbolder (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanyou..


----------

